# LHJO primer- fit chicks



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)

loosen up your belt and gets some fucking tissues gentlemen


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)

this one saids captn' all over it...jewish and big legs.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Jun 7, 2013)

don't be hatin on big legs DJ!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)

tell me she doesn't take var


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)

added bonus of self esteem issues


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)

SheriV said:


> don't be hatin on big legs DJ!!



you got me all wrong... I love legs of all kinds


----------



## Swfl (Jun 7, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Swfl (Jun 7, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


>



I love her.


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 7, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> this one saids captn' all over it...jewish and big legs.



Hell no! She looks fun!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 7, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


>



Damn!


----------



## CG (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 7, 2013)

....Jimmy likes TAN LINES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


>



I want to rep myself for this one!


----------



## Swfl (Jun 7, 2013)

I think you mean stroke yourself


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)

Swfl said:


> I think you mean stroke yourself



Too late...


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 7, 2013)

Swfl said:


> I think you mean stroke yourself


Hilarious


----------



## Swfl (Jun 7, 2013)

Do you ever actually work? You're here more than I am and I just about live here. I spend so much time I forgot my wife's name I called her Mrs swfl...


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 7, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Too late...


I know what you mean


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Do you ever actually work? You're here more than I am and I just about live here. I spend so much time I forgot my wife's name I called her Mrs swfl...


I'm an excellent multitasker...


----------



## Swfl (Jun 7, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I'm an excellent multitasker...



LHJO and typing... dosn't the keyboard get all sticky? 

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)

Swfl said:


> LHJO and typing... dosn't the keyboard get all sticky?
> 
> This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.



Bro I'm a level 4 jerk master.  Getting the keyboard involved involuntarily is level 2 shit...


----------



## Swfl (Jun 7, 2013)

I must be level 2.5 I always get lube on the mouse

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 7, 2013)

Its all fun and games until someone looses a monitor.


----------



## the_predator (Jun 7, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> added bonus of self esteem issues


^That is fucking awesome! I hope she runs into all the guys that made fun of her or turned her down. That shit is the best revenge. I remember when I was in 10th grade and I had a major crush on this chick. My fat ass finally worked up the nerve to ask her to a dance or something. Her reply..."not with a fat loser like you". Many many years ago I am sitting in a bar and I get a tap on the shoulder. I turn around look the person dead in the face and turn back around. I then get the tap again, I turn around and ask "excuse me, but what do you want?" She says "I guess you don't recognize me, but you sure do look hot" it was the same chick I had a crush on in 10th grade. I had lost 60 pounds along time before then and put on some good muscle, but see had not seen me since high school. She looked like she put on 60 pounds! She said "you look fantastic". I said "yeah, well you had your chance a long time ago." I then got up and left the bar. I never did see her again. Damn is revenge sweet!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)

the_predator said:


> ^That is fucking awesome! I hope she runs into all the guys that made fun of her or turned her down. That shit is the best revenge. I remember when I was in 10th grade and I had a major crush on this chick. My fat ass finally worked up the nerve to ask her to a dance or something. Her reply..."not with a fat loser like you". Many many years ago I am sitting in a bar and I get a tap on the shoulder. I turn around look the person dead in the face and turn back around. I then get the tap again, I turn around and ask "excuse me, but what do you want?" She says "I guess you don't recognize me, but you sure do look hot" it was the same chick I had a crush on in 10th grade. I had lost 60 pounds along time before then and put on some good muscle, but see had not seen me since high school. She looked like she put on 60 pounds! She said "you look fantastic". I said "yeah, well you had your chance a long time ago." I then got up and left the bar. I never did see her again. Damn is revenge sweet!



So what your saying is that you gave up an easy bj for revenge?  Shooting it down her throat with no warning would also be pretty good revenge. Video taping it for us would have been even better! Just playin. Good for you.

and she looks outstanding. This is part of the reason I'm so nice to all women. May have a hot friend. May lose weight. May really like anal...


----------



## SheriV (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't have any hot friends jimmy...stop trying


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I don't have any hot friends jimmy...stop trying



Sheri after seeing your profile pics... I'm not interested in your friends...


----------



## SheriV (Jun 7, 2013)

lololol


----------



## the_predator (Jun 7, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Sheri after seeing your profile pics... I'm not interested in your friends...


^If we were all just hanging out at a bar or somewhere, somebody in the group would have said "dammnnn" after that was said! Well played sir!


----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't like the bitches with no titties


----------



## CG (Jun 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I don't like the bitches with no titties



Do pecs count?


----------



## CG (Jun 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I don't like the bitches with no titties



Do pecs count?


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Jun 11, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> this one saids captn' all over it...jewish and big legs.



shes seriously the hottest chick ive seen posted on this site


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 11, 2013)

IronAddict said:


>



This picture makes me think all sorts of dirty thoughts......


----------



## Watson (Jun 11, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> This picture makes me think all sorts of dirty thoughts......



my first thought was she makes a good vase, anyone got a bunch of flowers to drop in?


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 11, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


>



Damn"

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Watson (Jun 11, 2013)

seyone said:


>



australia wins again....


----------



## cityboy21 (Jun 12, 2013)

Griffith said:


> my first thought was she makes a good vase, anyone got a bunch of flowers to drop in?



I'd plant my two lips in there.


----------



## the_predator (Jun 12, 2013)

Griffith said:


> my first thought was she makes a good vase, anyone got a bunch of flowers to drop in?


^if you mean flowers=cock then yes I would love to drop in.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 12, 2013)

IronAddict said:


>


I recognize one of those porn stars


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I recognize one of those porn stars



Well every single one of those hussies can drown me anyday!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I recognize one of those porn stars


 all the reason more to get a smartphone... phone porn!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## BigWorm (Jul 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


>



Underboob is my kryptonite. WOW   Going to have to log off soon so I'm not walking around the office at full mast.


----------



## charley (Jul 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


>



.I do like me some 'sweet looking blonde'.........


----------



## charley (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 16, 2013)

best ever... I think yes


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)




----------

